
Lyft Reinvents the Bus - twobyfour
http://nymag.com/selectall/2017/06/lyft-reinvents-the-bus.html
======
dalf
It will be interesting when self driving starts to be design from these
"buses" needs. May be with more seats than usual cars, or larger space to put
stuff from the mall.

